# Camping Recipes



## letscook (May 19, 2009)

While looking at our local newspaper cooking forum, there was a post for a site for camping recipes so i thought I would share it here.  Don't know if it ever was posted here or not

http://www.koa.com/recipes/campfirecooking.htm


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2009)

so glad you enjoy camping. i did a lot when kids were younger. campgrounds with no bathrooms. and parks and so on. i will never do it again. i took all my chores, dishes, cooking etc out in the woods and worked my butt off with no machines. guess if one is not the mom, it is more fun.


----------



## katybar22 (May 20, 2009)

*Lol*



babetoo said:


> so glad you enjoy camping. i did a lot when kids were younger. campgrounds with no bathrooms. and parks and so on. i will never do it again. i took all my chores, dishes, cooking etc out in the woods and worked my butt off with no machines. guess if one is not the mom, it is more fun.


 
We used to have a motorhome when the kids were smaller.  At least in the car I couldn't get up and make popcorn, in that thing about every 10 min somebody wanted a snack or a drink.  After a few trips I said you're nuts!!
Now we only go on vacations where EVERYONE gets a vacation.  

If momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!!


----------



## letscook (May 21, 2009)

Camped when I was a kid, no camping now, although loved it years ago now that im older  my campsite is the Holiday Inn etc.


----------



## Wyogal (May 21, 2009)

I've hosted my in-laws twice, a week at the lake, and a week in the mountains. I did all the cooking, which was enjoyable for the most part. We are just minutes away from great campsites. After years in a tent, we got a Lance pick-up camper a couple of years ago, my "mini-rv."  Love it!


----------



## Hoot (May 21, 2009)

Been primitive camping(pre-1840 re-enactments) with and without kids for the last 25 or so years. Recently redisovered modern camping. We truly enjoy it!!
Our favorite place is in Va Beach. Holiday Travelpark. Clean restrooms, daily trash pick up. Trolley service to the beach. 11:00pm everything is quiet.
We can cook on a open fire if we like or use a grill. Water and electric hook ups. We truly enjoy it.
Cooking over an open fire always seems to attract visitors who have never seen it done like that. We have met some mighty nice folks whilst modern camping.


----------



## Wyogal (May 21, 2009)

Hey! We were just in Virginia Beach for our son's wedding! Is that campground right off General Booth (Atlantic ave)? We saw a Holiday campground there, looked cool!


----------



## Hoot (May 21, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Hey! We were just in Virginia Beach for our son's wedding! Is that campground right off General Booth (Atlantic ave)? We saw a Holiday campground there, looked cool!


  Yep, that is the one!!!
 BTW, Congratualtions to y'all on the occasion of your son's wedding!!


----------



## CasperImproved (May 23, 2009)

Hoot said:


> Been primitive camping(pre-1840 re-enactments) with and without kids for the last 25 or so years. Recently redisovered modern camping. We truly enjoy it!!
> Our favorite place is in Va Beach. Holiday Travelpark. Clean restrooms, daily trash pick up. Trolley service to the beach. 11:00pm everything is quiet.
> We can cook on a open fire if we like or use a grill. Water and electric hook ups. We truly enjoy it.
> Cooking over an open fire always seems to attract visitors who have never seen it done like that. We have met some mighty nice folks whilst modern camping.




Since you brought it to this forum, I'll add to it something i wouldn't normally. A couple of the best memories in my life are with a young wife on the coast of Spain doing the camping thing. In Europe, camping is civilized. Perfect shower facilities etc. 

If you go off season (not summer) but still in the 80's during the day, it is a perfect way of going camping at any age. great *deserted* facilities, and if you plan by the dates, you will own the entire campground for yourself... Just saying.

Bob


----------



## Wyogal (May 31, 2009)

Going to the lake in a week. We'll bring the sailboat, camp in our Lance pick-up camper. No hookups, no showers, just nice outhouses!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 8, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Going to the lake in a week. We'll bring the sailboat, camp in our Lance pick-up camper. No hookups, no showers, just nice outhouses!




Hope you have lots of fun. The lake should just *be* that way. I know you likely already left, but have fun anyway


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 8, 2009)

leaving today, we put it off for a few days... it's cold and rainy, will leave the boat home. The food is loaded: 
Bean Salad: canned green and yellow beans, butter beans, Italian dressing
Italian Pasta salad: whole grain penne, julienned provolone, salami, pepperoni, onion, green peppers, celery, dressed with a viniagrette w/parmesan, fennel, crushed red pepper
Basic coleslaw: cabbage, carrots, onion, miracle whip, celery seed, vinegar, sugar
Have steaks, burgers, brats, boneless turkey breast, sandwich meat, cheese; will do whole grain pancakes with nuts, greek yogurt, juice,  b'fast burritos for mornings.
Have potatoes, beans, brown rice, wild rice on hand for more sides. Made quick pickled beets and carrots (sepaprate jars). chips, dip, crackers, spread, nuts, cookies, semolina poundcake for munchies. Brought some stuff to make a shrimp/pasta salad later in the week (if needed).
Oh yeah, bough a new small dutch oven so may try a peach cobbler and cornbread in that.
It's not even 40 degrees... brrrrrrr, glad the camper has a good heater!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Interesting recipes thanks for sharing.


----------



## SydneyH (Aug 14, 2009)

*Hope this is not a duplicate. Is my food plan ok for a 3 day, 2 night camping trip with hubby and 2 boys? First night Campfire Spaghetti with Coffee Can Bread and Ice Cream. Second night Coca Cola Chicken in the Dutch Oven with Brown Rice and Campfire Cakes. Breakfast will be eggs or Oatmeal with lots of Coffee.*


----------



## BH51 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds to me Syd' your right on target...your perishable concious in 
the use of dry foods and canned stuff...my camping trips are usually
associated with hunting/fishing and I prepare in a similar way...
subject to do beans in cast iron over open fire, etc...everything is good
in the outdoors....frying bacon is big on my list...I like your speggetti
idea...generally doing ground venison instead of beef in stuff like chili
is big with me and spegetti would work well...flour & cornmeal bread
are good too.........the ice cream?,,I dunno....I like doing cast pot
cooking like the one in my avatar pic....and carry lots of oil for
frying fresh fish & stuff like that....and I try to pack light...I'd say you'd
get a thumbs-up for your ideas, in my book................................_BH51.._


----------



## SydneyH (Aug 16, 2009)

*Coffee Can Campfire Ice Cream*

_*BH51, try this one on for size.  Great activity for the young uns.

Coffee Can Campfire Ice Cream

2 C half & half
1/2 C sugar
1 T sugar
1 egg, beaten

Additional material needed

1 lb coffee can & lid
3 lb coffee can & lid
crushed ice
rock salt

Add the 1st 4 ingredients in the small (clean) coffee can and add the lid.  Place the small can inside the larger coffee can.  Add layers of ice and rock salt, then add the lid.  If possible try to seal the larger coffee can's lid with duct or electrical tape.  Roll the can for approximately 15 minutes, preferably on a flat surface then open and check the smaller can with the ice cream to see if it done.  If it is still soft, reseal but drain melted ice and add more rock salt and additional ice and roll, kick or shake for additional ten minutes.  Serve and enjoy!  Some people add 3 crushed cookies half-way through the prep time for a special treat.*_


----------



## BH51 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great stuff, Syd'...tha kids will freak when they  see that 
icecream developing in the can like that...I'm assuming
you intended to add* 1 t salt *  rather than sugar in your
ingredients but I caught you drift...I've heard of it but
never tryed it...thanks for the tip_........................_BH51..


----------



## SydneyH (Aug 17, 2009)

*Ice Cream Correction*

*Sorry about that, should be 1 T Vanilla.*


----------



## babetoo (Aug 17, 2009)

letscook said:


> While looking at our local newspaper cooking forum, there was a post for a site for camping recipes so i thought I would share it here. Don't know if it ever was posted here or not
> 
> http://www.koa.com/recipes/campfirecooking.htm


 

printed out recipe for bqbean bake. gonna do in dutch oven inside. sounds excellent. and easy. thank you


----------



## Jeff G. (Aug 20, 2009)

SydneyH said:


> _*BH51, try this one on for size.  Great activity for the young uns.
> 
> Coffee Can Campfire Ice Cream
> 
> ...



 You can also do this with a large and small ziplock bags..


----------



## Jeff G. (Aug 20, 2009)

My "big dinner".  
get 2 large throw away aluminum pans and stack together(added thickness for strength). 

Place in the pan one pork loin, well seasoned.  Add halved red or golden potatoes (you don't need to peel these) a few onions and many many baby carrots around the loin. 

Here is the hard find... raspberry jalepeno preserves!!!  pour it over the top.  If you can't find it, get hot pepper jelly and mix with raspberry preserves.  

Add a bit of water to the pan, tightly seal with 2 layers of aluminum foil and place directly on hot coals.  Walk away for at least 1.5 hours. 

While that is cooking, wrap a large onion in foil and place off the side of the coals to roast.. 

 remove the pan from the heat and check the meat.  If it is done(142F on thermometer) remove it and let it rest, it will finish cooking on its own, tightly wrap it in foil. 

If the carrots are not done, place back on the coals and allow the mixture to boil.. 
Once the carrots are done, remove the veggies from the drippings, open the roasted onion, dice and add to the liquid.  Add milk and start heating the pan.  Mix up some cold milk with cornstarch to make some thickening and add to the pan.  boil until lightly thickened. 

Braised Loin in Raspberry Jalapeno with potatoes, carrots and roasted onion gravy all in a throw away pan.. no mess no fuss.


----------

